# Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound



## falloutboy (28. September 2012)

*Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound*

Ich hab meine GTX480 über HDMI an meinen AV-Receiver angeschlossen. Der Receiver erkennt aber das Tonsignal nicht als 5.1 Signal. Egal ob ich Spiele oder ne DVD wiedergebe, es wird nur stereo übertragen. In den Audioeinstellungen wird zwar der AV-Receiver erkannt, aber es lassen sich nur Stereolautsprecher konfigurieren.

Wer kann mir helfen? Will Battlefield3 endlich mal über die Heimkinoanlage zocken...


----------



## Citynomad (28. September 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound*

Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert und muss dir dazu sagen, dass es vom AV Receiver abhängt. Der GF100 schleift das HD Signal anscheinend nur durch. Du brauchst alseo einen Receiver der Dolby Digital oder DTS dekodieren kann.


----------



## falloutboy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound*

Na das kann er natürlich. Hängt ja auch ein BluRay-Player und der Kabelreceiver über HDMI dran. Da erkennt und decodiert er das Signal einwandfrei.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound*

Hast Du denn auch vor Spielbeginn windows allgemein auf 5.1 umgestellt? Natürlich HDMI als Standardgerät in den Sundoptionen festgelegt?

Ach so: die Karte ist ja was älter: ist die Soundkarte mit der Graka verbunden, damit Du Sound hast? Wenn ja, dann geht das evt. nicht, denn eine Soundkarte gibt digital nur Stereo von sich bei Games, wenn sie kein Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect hat. Bei Filmen bräuchtest Du ne Software, beid er Du sicher bist, dass die das digitale Signal auch für Surround weitergibt.


----------



## falloutboy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound*

So alt ist die Karte nun auch wieder nicht. SPDIF-Eingänge wie bei meiner alten GTX275 hat sie jedenfalls nicht. Wie citynomad bereits schrieb, schleift die Karte das durch. Zumindest sollte sie das. Und ja, in den Optionen ist natürlich alles richtig eingestellt. Zumindest eben das, was sich einstellen lässt. In der Verbindung zum AV-Receiver lässt sich nämlich eben nur der Stereolautsprecher auswählen...


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound*

Also, ich kann da nur von meiner AMD reden: da stellt bei bei "Sound" in der Systemsteuerung auf HDMI um, und dann klappt es - da muss ich kein Stereo oder Surround einstellen. Hast Du es denn mal mit anderen Spielen getestet?

vlt ist noch ein Treiber nur für den Audiochip separat nötig?


----------



## falloutboy (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound*

Hab das Problem nun auf Umwegen gelöst und zusätzlich zum HDMI-Kabel von Graka zum AVR ein Toslink-Kabel vom Mainboard zum AVR gezogen, in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung den HDMI-Sound deaktiviert und beim AVR den optischen Eingang gewählt. Nun erkennt er das 5.1 Signal. Warum das über HDMI nicht funktionierte und nur Stereo erkannt wurde bleibt mir aber weiterhin ein Rätsel.


----------



## bikeeni (18. November 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte über HDMI an AV-Receiver angeschlossen, aber kein 5.1 sound*

Die Lösung ist wohl für dich passend:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...g-avr-receiver-und-hdmi-audio-unter-win7.html


Habe selbst auch das Problem, nur kann ich an meinen AV-Receiver kein HDMI anschließen und damit wohl keine Datei bearbeiten. Ich gehe vom PC an den LCD und von dort per Toslink an den AVR. Bekomme jedoch nur Stereo genau wie du bereits vom PC aus. Mal sehen, ob ich das Problem bei mir noch lösen kann auch ohne HDMI am AVR.

Viel Glück dir.


----------

